

10,795 iOS apps submitted, 3,123 schemes, 98 contributors, * and other odd CURLs - vanelsas
http://tumblr.com/x5h33nfz2z

======
fictorial
"There are 7 different apps that respond to “fb259197467584”"

From [1] we know this is a Facebook app with appID 259197467584. From [2] we
know that the app is something called AppMakr which from [3] looks like some
sort of crappy iOS app generator.

[1] <https://github.com/facebook/facebook-ios-sdk>

[2] <https://graph.facebook.com/259197467584>

[3] <http://www.appmakr.com/>

------
cstuder
How does iOS handle scheme collisions?

I couldn't find any information on this after a quick search.

~~~
vanelsas
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5103260/how-ios-handle-
ur...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5103260/how-ios-handle-url-scheme-
duplication)

Although in all fairness I have to mention that this hasn't happened to me
personally, so I can't verify that it works exactly like that

